# Daisy does not want to walk outside now



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

The weather here has not been the best recently so Daisy has not been out for many walks. She has a garden to run around and she runs around the house so she gets exercise. She was spayed 4 weeks ago.

Since spaying she is very reluctant to go out of the house and when I go to the front door she runs away and hides in her bed. Previously she would come to me and sit by the door if I showed her her coat. I am wondering if she thinks I am taking her to the vets again or I am going to put her in the car (she gets car sick).

Also when on the lead outside on the street she sits down and refuses to move and starts shaking. I then carry her to a enclosed field and let her off the lead, she seems happier and runs around though stays close to me. 

I took her out to the beach the other day with the kids and she was reluctant at first but started to walk happily with me and two kids walking around her, she was on the lead the whole time. 

Her behaviour has changed I would say since the spaying, before the spaying she would walk nicely on the lead and seemed happy to take a walk, she only got scared when heavy traffic was close by.

Any suggestions... thanks


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor Daisy.... I would take her out on her leash and walk as nothing was wrong. If she stops, turn and go back a short distance then turn and walk the other way. Be happy and positive and just walk along. 
Take a treat and praise her. Going out the front door....treats to praise her when she gets out.
Good luck.
Our Vet encourages pet owners to come by and just walk their pets in for a treat and visit the staff. Good experiences at the Vet help with that "something is going to happen" feeling every time they go.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd also try just walking her around the house with the leash on ... giving treats, etc. so that she doesn't associate the leash with just the car, etc.

HUGz! Jules


----------

